# My response from the White House.



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sure many other have recieved this "Form" letter, but I wanted to share my copy.
If others have already posted and I missed it, I apologize.



> Dear Wallace:
> Thank you for taking the time to write. I have heard from many Americans regarding firearms policy and gun violence in our Nation, and I appreciate your perspective. From Aurora to Newtown to the streets of Chicago, we have seen the devastating effects gun violence has on our American family. I join countless others in grieving for all those whose lives have been taken too soon by gun violence.
> Like the majority of Americans, I believe the Second Amendment guarantees an individual right to bear arms. In this country, we have a strong tradition of gun ownership that has been handed down from generation to generation. Hunting and sport shooting are part of our national heritage. Yet, even as we acknowledge that almost all gun owners in America are responsible, when we look at the devastation caused by gun violence-whether in high-profile tragedies or the daily heartbreak that plagues our cities-we must ask ourselves whether we are doing enough.
> While reducing gun violence is a complicated challenge, protecting our children from harm should not be a divisive one. Most gun owners agree that we can respect the Second Amendment while keeping an irresponsible, law-breaking few from inflicting harm on a massive scale. Most also agree that if we took commonsense steps to curtail gun violence, there would be fewer atrocities like the one that occurred in Newtown. We will not be able to stop every violent act, but if there is even one thing we can do to reduce gun violence-if even one life can be saved-then we have an obligation to try.
> ...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yada yada yada. Got the same response.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm surprised they responded at all; it should say "Dear (insert your name here)"


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've received the exact same letter, word for word, several times since December. It is so nice to know how our president values our voices and opinions. :roll:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You might as well write a letter to a brick wall. It would listen just as well, but the likelihood of getting it to actually use some "commonsense" would be much higher.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's the exact same speech that he gave immediately after Newtown...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys wrote him and gave him your opinion and he answered you with his...really, what else can the man do. Do you think he can give you each a personal phone call and argue with you for an hour or so? Not saying he is right or wrong, just that you all seem to be mostly bitching that he answered you with a form letter, not bitching about what it said. Just sayin


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

If it weren't for complaining I'd have nothing left in life.
Well that and the anger; and nagging dry scalp... maybe I should try something else.

You are right we aught to be more productive.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You guys wrote him and gave him your opinion and he answered you with his...really, what else can the man do.


Supporting the constitution he sworn to uphold would be nice for starters :|


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > You guys wrote him and gave him your opinion and he answered you with his...really, what else can the man do.
> ...


Didn't the rebel constitution end in 1865? Heres the link if you would like to read up on it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederat ... nstitution

I don't see anything like a second amendment?

They talk about ***** Slaves. Hopefully your correspondance with the White House doesn't use your "rebel" identity.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Dukes Daddy.....you silly liberal.....dont you remember what political party supported the south.......

 

Your silly race card bullshiz dont work with me :mrgreen:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Dukes Daddy.....you silly liberal.....dont you remember what political party supported the south.......
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly race card bullshiz dont work with me :mrgreen:


What race card? It's simply ironic someone using rebel as a nickname would have issue with the United State Constitution.

I guess if the South had won we wouldn't be having the debate about the Second Amendment.

p.s we prefer "progressive" over liberal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread seems to have run its course with everyone convinced against their own will being of the same mind still.


----------

